
Uzbekistan Airways to weigh passengers before boarding - antimora
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/11799490/Uzbekistan-Airways-to-weigh-passengers-before-boarding.html
======
cafard
A bit less than thirty years ago, I was booked onto a Midway Air flight out of
Dubuque, Iowa. The plane was a very small two-engine turboprop, carrying about
a dozen passengers. The clerk did not weigh me, but she did ask my weight,
after which she assigned my seat, I assume according to some rough and ready
algorithm for maintaining trim. She did weigh my luggage.

The good news is that the trim appeared to be fine. The bad news was that a
crack in the manifold of the port engine caused a little fire. It was
extinguished, but the port engine had to be shut down, and we came back around
to land again.

